# Brass valves



## seniorscuba1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi picked  these up I'm an old cargo ship that wrecked near Peggy's Cove in the 1970s. The wreck was pretty smash.ed up , I found these valves under parts  and pieces of wreckage. with the  help a friend of mine we cleaned  them up and  mounted them .  I believe their pneumatic valves that distributed air do various switches in the engine room..


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 10, 2020)

Those are cool!


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Sorry they are a little dusty. My wife has been after me to dust  my artifact room.I'll get around to it some day


----------



## jim sturdevant (Mar 10, 2020)

very cool find  have the same problem with dust on my bottles


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Mar 10, 2020)

I know . I can sign my  name in  my bottle  shelves


----------

